# Lone King Overdrive



## music6000 (Aug 21, 2020)

Mark up another PedalPCB to be Built, Here's a Mockup:


----------



## CalebV (Oct 2, 2020)

Just waiting on Schematic!


----------



## Travis (Oct 16, 2020)

Wich is the difference between Edge and glass voice??

Thanks


----------

